# Newish business: Northside Imports



## Eurotrashcarparts (Sep 16, 2011)

*I have owned Northside Imports for the past 1.5 years but only sell to Audi and VW dealerships, but now I would like to Broaden my horizons and expand into the community. I am very well known on volvospeed, turbobricks Which are Volvo forums as a seller. Your cost for dealership or even Borg Warner turbo upgrades will be roughly 40 - 70 % off dealer or even online sources. Right now the website is being redone but soon you will be able to purchase right off the site. Please feel free to pm me with your questions or product requests.*


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Cool.


----------

